# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تاثیر داروهای ضدافسردگی بر درس و حافظه

## Juliette

با سلام دوستان گرامی

از بین شما کسی هست که داروهای ضد افسردگی مصرف کنه؟تاثیرش بر حافظه چقدر بوده؟
ایا باعث کاهش یا افزایش حافظه شده

با تشکر

----------


## Juliette

بچه ها اگ کسی داروی دیگ ایی هم استفاده کرده اثرش رُ بگه
تا از مضرات داروهای اثرگذار بر حافظه آگاه شیم
+
داروهایی مثل پروپرانالول یا مدافنیل یا حتی ریتالین و سرترالین

----------


## Alirezad_031

چرا دارو میخوای مصرف کنی عزیز؟ اگر مشکلی داری میتونی به روانشناس مراجعه کنی(دقت کن که روانپزشک منظورم نیست).

----------


## meysam98

امپرازول و داروهای کاهنده اسید معده کاهندهدحافظه هستند
داروهای حاوی جینسینگ و جینکوبیلوبا در افزایش حافظه موثر

داروهای ضد افسردگی و خواب آور هم اثرات منفی روی حافظه و سطح آگاهی دارن

اگه سبک زندگیت رو حتی با ترک یا ایحاد یه عادت کوچک تغییر مثبت بدی حالت بهتر میشه

----------


## Juliette

> چرا دارو میخوای مصرف کنی عزیز؟ اگر مشکلی داری میتونی به روانشناس مراجعه کنی(دقت کن که روانپزشک منظورم نیست).


با سلام دوست گرامی
خیر قصد بنده مصرف کردن دارو نیست صرفا افزایش اگاهی از فواید و مضرات داروها هست. بالفرض خیلی گفته شده وشنیدیم ک ریتالین داروی شب امتحانیه 
اما ایا اگر کسی استفاده کرده وتجربه داره تصدیق میکنه؟
+
در خصوص ریتالین چون تجربه شخصی دارم .و مثل خیلی های دیگ از سر کنجکاوی مصرف کردم
 خدمت کاربرا و دانش اموزان عزیز عرض کنم *خیر.ریتالین داروی شب امتحانی نیست*
صرفا بیداری دهنده هست.شبیه کسی که خسته هست ولی خوابش نمیبره.
تازه همین اثر هم بعد از حدود *یکماه یا بیست* روز پیدا میشه

----------


## Juliette

دوستان کسی تجربه ایی در خصوص سرترالین و مدافنیل نداره؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## SARA_J

من واسه سه سال خوردم واصلا حافظه ام تغییرنکرد به خودت تلقین بیخودنکن! درسته تاثیرداره ولی واسه مصرف زیادتاثیرداره اگه واسه یه سال کنکورت میخوای بخوری بخورچون داشتن آرامش خیلی مهمه .
من داروی فلوکستین ، ونلافکسین بعلاوه والپروات سدیم میخوردم

----------


## SARA_J

> دوستان کسی تجربه ایی در خصوص سرترالین و مدافنیل نداره؟
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


درموردسرترالین بایدبگم که مادرم مصرف میکنه تاحدودیه ماه اول که بخوریش تاصبح خوابت نمیبره ودیونه ات میکنه اما بعدش به محض اینکه میخوری میخوابی

----------


## meysam98

> من واسه سه سال خوردم واصلا حافظه ام تغییرنکرد به خودت تلقین بیخودنکن! درسته تاثیرداره ولی واسه مصرف زیادتاثیرداره اگه واسه یه سال کنکورت میخوای بخوری بخورچون داشتن آرامش خیلی مهمه .
> من داروی فلوکستین ، ونلافکسین بعلاوه والپروات سدیم میخوردم


شرایط بدنی افراد متفاوته
یکی با آلپرازولام بیهوش میشه یکی روش تاثیر نداره

----------


## bbehzad

فلوکستین یکی ازبهترین و safeترین داروهایی هست که تاثیربسیارخوبی بربازجذب سروتونین داره وجزو داروهای افسردگی سه حلقه ای هست.با کمترین عوارض ممکن.داروبعدی که از فلوکستین قوی تره سرترالینه که این دارو هم بسیار داروی خوبیه اما یه مقداراز فلوکستین ضررش بیشتره وبه همه نوع بدن سازگار نیست.ولی درکل این دودارو بدون کمترین اثر جانبی برحافظه بیشترین انگیزه رو ایجاد میکنه.مخصوصا فلوکستین.

----------


## bbehzad

ژولی ناقلا نکنه میخوای کنکور بدی؟

----------


## bbehzad

ژولی چندسالته شما؟

----------


## SARA_J

> شرایط بدنی افراد متفاوته
> یکی با آلپرازولام بیهوش میشه یکی روش تاثیر نداره


قطعا همینطوره ولی واسه یع سال واقعا چیزی نمیشه اگه بخوایم اینجورفکرکنیم کلا نبایدقرص سرماخوردگی هم بخوریم

----------


## Juliette

> من واسه سه سال خوردم واصلا حافظه ام تغییرنکرد به خودت تلقین بیخودنکن! درسته تاثیرداره ولی واسه مصرف زیادتاثیرداره اگه واسه یه سال کنکورت میخوای بخوری بخورچون داشتن آرامش خیلی مهمه .
> من داروی فلوکستین ، ونلافکسین بعلاوه والپروات سدیم میخوردم


سه سال ریتالین خوردید یا سرترالین یا مدافنیل؟الان که نمیخورید حافظه تون بیشتر شده یا کمتر
+
در خصوص اثر سرترالین بر حافظه مادرتون چه حسی داره؟و اینکه اگر کسی دیگ میشناسید که این دارو رو میخوره اگر بگید چه حسی در خصوص حافظه بلند مدت یا کوتاه مدتش داره خوشحال میشم

----------


## Juliette

> ژولی ناقلا نکنه میخوای کنکور بدی؟


سلام
میدونم انتظار داری سنی در حدود سن ابراهیم خدایی بشنوی ولی من 25 ساله ام 
  ازمون ایلتس دارم دوست عزیز

----------


## bbehzad

> سلام
> میدونم انتظار داری سنی در حدود سن ابراهیم خدایی بشنوی ولی من 25 ساله ام 
>   ازمون ایلتس دارم دوست عزیز


لحن بیانت و تجربیاتت میخورد بالای 30 باشی.موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## Juliette

> لحن بیانت و تجربیاتت میخورد بالای 30 باشی.موفق باشی دوست عزیز


نمیخورد هم سن ابراهیم خدایی باشم؟ :Yahoo (76): 
+
شما پیغام خصوصیت بسته اس ؟
برادرت خوب ازمون داده بود؟
امسال سال دوم یا سومش بود؟(اگر چیزه که پاسخ رو در پیام خصوصی ارسال کنید)

----------


## bbehzad

برادرم تمام مشکلات امسال کنکورو ازچشم من دید متاسفانه.من هم غافلگیر شدم.زیست 65 ریاضی 30 فیزیک 45 شیمی 50.ادبیات 68 عربی 69 معارف 92 زبان 50.سبک سوالات غافلگیرش کرد.

----------


## Juliette

> برادرم تمام مشکلات امسال کنکورو ازچشم من دید متاسفانه.من هم غافلگیر شدم.زیست 65 ریاضی 30 فیزیک 45 شیمی 50.ادبیات 68 عربی 69 معارف 92 زبان 50.سبک سوالات غافلگیرش کرد.


خوب کاری کرد  :Yahoo (76): 
چرا ریاضی 30 وفیزیک 45؟!اتفاقا رد پاهایی از یاری تو در درصدهاش میبینم.زیست 65 درصد 

+
سال چندمش بود یا اولین سال؟!
بهش بگو طبیعتا با چندسال دوری از درس مغز دوده میزنه چند سالی باید گرمش کرد.سال بعد هم وضعیت همینه
باید برای هرچیزی اماده بود

----------


## bbehzad

> خوب کاری کرد 
> چرا ریاضی 30 وفیزیک 45؟!اتفاقا رد پاهایی از یاری تو در درصدهاش میبینم.زیست 65 درصد 
> 
> +
> سال چندمش بود یا اولین سال؟!
> بهش بگو طبیعتا با چندسال دوری از درس مغز دوده میزنه چند سالی باید گرمش کرد.سال بعد هم وضعیت همینه
> باید برای هرچیزی اماده بود


اتفاقا ریاضی فیزیکش خوب بود چون مهندسی خونده بود منتها چیدمان سوالا غافلگیرش کرده واینکه زیست رو بالای 60 بزنه یه ساعت تایم ازش میگره چون واقعا ضعیف بود.

----------


## bbehzad

> خوب کاری کرد 
> چرا ریاضی 30 وفیزیک 45؟!اتفاقا رد پاهایی از یاری تو در درصدهاش میبینم.زیست 65 درصد 
> 
> +
> سال چندمش بود یا اولین سال؟!
> بهش بگو طبیعتا با چندسال دوری از درس مغز دوده میزنه چند سالی باید گرمش کرد.سال بعد هم وضعیت همینه
> باید برای هرچیزی اماده بود


سال بعد چون اخرین کنکور نظام قدیمه خیلی نمیتونن تغییرات بدن تا تموم شه بره.ولی از1400 پوست کنکوریا کندست یه چیز تو مایه های 94 میشه.

----------


## bbehzad

> خوب کاری کرد 
> چرا ریاضی 30 وفیزیک 45؟!اتفاقا رد پاهایی از یاری تو در درصدهاش میبینم.زیست 65 درصد 
> 
> +
> سال چندمش بود یا اولین سال؟!
> بهش بگو طبیعتا با چندسال دوری از درس مغز دوده میزنه چند سالی باید گرمش کرد.سال بعد هم وضعیت همینه
> باید برای هرچیزی اماده بود


سال دومش بود.

----------


## bbehzad

خودت میخوای نظام قدیم ازمون بدی؟

----------


## Juliette

> خودت میخوای نظام قدیم ازمون بدی؟


منکه مغزم دوده زده از خوندن زیست و ادبیات عاجزم :Yahoo (76): 
با 65 درصد زیست فکر میکنم حجم کمکی ک کردی بالا بوده 
+
ینی چی چیدمان غافلگیرش کرد!مگ ایشونهم حذفیات داشتن؟
حتی اگ کسی حذفیات هم داشته باشن امسال هندسه و امار ساده تر طرح شده بود ک جبران شه
گول اعتراض بچه ها رو نخورید .سنجش اینقدر کارشناس و بزرگتر داره که ممکنه سال اینده هم سخت تر بشه ولی تا ابراهیم خدایی هست سوال ساده طراحی میشه.
شما کرج دندون سراسری هستی ؟
(هرجا احساس کردی باید تو پ.خ بگی بیا پ.خ بگو)

----------


## bbehzad

> منکه مغزم دوده زده از خوندن زیست و ادبیات عاجزم
> با 65 درصد زیست فکر میکنم حجم کمکی ک کردی بالا بوده 
> +
> ینی چی چیدمان غافلگیرش کرد!مگ ایشونهم حذفیات داشتن؟
> حتی اگ کسی حذفیات هم داشته باشن امسال هندسه و امار ساده تر طرح شده بود ک جبران شه
> گول اعتراض بچه ها رو نخورید .سنجش اینقدر کارشناس و بزرگتر داره که ممکنه سال اینده هم سخت تر بشه ولی تا ابراهیم خدایی هست سوال ساده طراحی میشه.
> شما کرج دندون سراسری هستی ؟
> (هرجا احساس کردی باید تو پ.خ بگی بیا پ.خ بگو)


بله من دندون کرجم.سراسری.

----------


## bbehzad

> منکه مغزم دوده زده از خوندن زیست و ادبیات عاجزم
> با 65 درصد زیست فکر میکنم حجم کمکی ک کردی بالا بوده 
> +
> ینی چی چیدمان غافلگیرش کرد!مگ ایشونهم حذفیات داشتن؟
> حتی اگ کسی حذفیات هم داشته باشن امسال هندسه و امار ساده تر طرح شده بود ک جبران شه
> گول اعتراض بچه ها رو نخورید .سنجش اینقدر کارشناس و بزرگتر داره که ممکنه سال اینده هم سخت تر بشه ولی تا ابراهیم خدایی هست سوال ساده طراحی میشه.
> شما کرج دندون سراسری هستی ؟
> (هرجا احساس کردی باید تو پ.خ بگی بیا پ.خ بگو)


سال 93 و 94 همین خدایی بود پدر مارودراورد انقدرسخت بود.حتما نظام قدیم ازمون بده اینجا چیزی نیست جز ناامیدی.میانگین 65 اختصاصی و 70 عمومی چه نظام جدید چه قدیم قبوله.زیست هم قلق داره میگم بهت.

----------


## Juliette

> بله من دندون کرجم.سراسری.


افرین :Yahoo (45): 
+
بعنوان اخرین سوال دانشگاه کارشناسی ایشون کجا بوده؟

----------


## bbehzad

سال دیگه غافلگیر نمیشید تمام غافلگیری ها 98 شد.سال دیگه چینش سوالات همینه.ممکنه درجه سختی نظام جدید بیشتر شه چون تعدادشون قطعا بالاتر میره.

----------


## bbehzad

> افرین
> +
> بعنوان اخرین سوال دانشگاه کارشناسی ایشون کجا بوده؟


امیرکبیر خوندن ارشد هم دانشگاه ازاد

----------


## bbehzad

البته خیلی ساله ازدرس فاصله گرفتن

----------


## Juliette

> امیرکبیر خوندن ارشد هم دانشگاه ازاد


هدفم از پرسیدن این سوال جوابی بود که در جوابش بگم یه ذره آیکیو بده قرضش ولی خب انگار از ایکیو کم نداشتن.
بااینکه شاید تو خونه نشستن سخت باشه ولی خواستن توانستن هست امسال ک احتمالش کم هست 
ولی بذری ک کاشتن سال اینده میوه خواهد داد.ازمون هم فقط ازمون سنجش مناسب هست
بسیار لطف کردید :Yahoo (45):

----------


## bbehzad

> هدفم از پرسیدن این سوال جوابی بود که در جوابش بگم یه ذره آیکیو بده قرضش ولی خب انگار از ایکیو کم نداشتن.
> بااینکه شاید تو خونه نشستن سخت باشه ولی خواستن توانستن هست امسال ک احتمالش کم هست 
> ولی بذری ک کاشتن سال اینده میوه خواهد داد.ازمون هم فقط ازمون سنجش مناسب هست
> بسیار لطف کردید


ممنونم.شماهم موفق باشید.ازمون هم تا عید قلم چی بعد جامع سنجش.شما پس ریسکه نظام قدیمو به جون خریدید وسال بعد ان شاالله شرکت میکنید؟موفق باشید.هرکمکی خواستید اگر قابل دونستید درخدمتتون هستم.

----------


## Juliette

> سال 93 و 94 همین خدایی بود پدر مارودراورد انقدرسخت بود.حتما نظام قدیم ازمون بده اینجا چیزی نیست جز ناامیدی.میانگین 65 اختصاصی و 70 عمومی چه نظام جدید چه قدیم قبوله.زیست هم قلق داره میگم بهت.


-متاسفانه داوطلب رُ کردن سوژه ازمایشگاهی و برای پایان نامه و رساله دکتری از همین امارها استفاده میکنن ولی خب دیگ مقالاتشون رو نوشتن.
+
شما بسیار لطف دارید.انشالله ک شایستگی جبران داشته باشم :Y (518):

----------


## saeed_dal

> با سلام دوستان گرامی
> 
> از بین شما کسی هست که داروهای ضد افسردگی مصرف کنه؟تاثیرش بر حافظه چقدر بوده؟
> ایا باعث کاهش یا افزایش حافظه شده
> 
> با تشکر


سلام 
تجربه استفاده از سرترالین و چند داروی دیگر رو در سال کنکورم دارم در مورد سرترالین بگم برای من یک داروی نجاتبخش میتونم بگم بوده البته خوب روانپزشک تجویز کرده بوده و از خود روانپزشک قبل استفاده پرسیدم گفتن هیچ اثر خاصی رو حافظه نداره و در عمل به منم ثابت شد ولی یک مورد بگم برای من سرترالین در یه مدت شروع استفاده خوابمو بهم ریخت بعد که بدنم عادت کرد دیگ هیچ اثر خواب آلودی و بی نظمی خواب نداشت فقط بگم خود سر کم و زیاد نکنین و یا قطع نکنین مصرفشو چون در این صورت عوارض دیگه مثله همین خواب آلودگی وسردرگمی و... رو به بار میاره ولی باز میگم منظم مصرف بشه عوارض مضر برای یک کنکوری نداره موفق باشین

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

باعث کاهش حافظه و افزایش افکار منفی میشن حالا فرقی ندداره چه نوع داروی ضدافسردگی باشه ، تاثیراتشون یکسان هست ، باعث کندی حافظه ، پرخاشگری توی روزای اول و در صورت مصرف خودسرانه و اعتیاد حتی عوارضی مثل وسوسه به خودکشی رو در پی دارن.

----------


## V_buqs

بخاطر یه کنکور و درس نیازی به این کارا نیست 
گوشیو اینترنت رو بزار کنار بشین بخون مهم نیست چی و از کجا و با چه منبعی شروع میکنی فقط بشین بخون بقیه ش خودش درست میشه

----------


## pegahmht

من  استفاده میکنم به مدت طولانی 
خیر تاثیری در حافظه نداره 
البته عوارض دیگعه ای ممکنه داشته باشه که سیستم بدنی هر کسی متفاوته برای من عوارضش کمی افزایش وزن بود البته قرص های  سیتالوپرام و بوسپیرون  , از بقیه اطلاعای ندارم  اگر قرص خاصی مد نظرته از پزشک بپرس چون  داروهای اعصاب عوارضشون شبیه هم نیست

----------


## meysam98

> قطعا همینطوره ولی واسه یع سال واقعا چیزی نمیشه اگه بخوایم اینجورفکرکنیم کلا نبایدقرص سرماخوردگی هم بخوریم


یکساااااااااااال؟
نکنید خانوم 
شما چیزیتون نشده بقیه که اینجوری نیستند

بجای این قرص ها از قرص انرژی کمپلکس و مولتی ویتامین ها استفاده کنید

----------


## SARA_J

> یکساااااااااااال؟
> نکنید خانوم 
> شما چیزیتون نشده بقیه که اینجوری نیستند
> 
> بجای این قرص ها از قرص انرژی کمپلکس و مولتی ویتامین ها استفاده کنید


تازه یکسال نخوردم وسه سال خوردم اونم بیشترش بخاطرمشکلات خانوادگی بود اما توحال منودرک نمیکنی که چجورمثل دیوونه هاتاصبح بیدارمیموندم وراه میرفتم!به همین خاطره که مجبورشدم بخورم

----------


## SARA_J

> یکساااااااااااال؟
> نکنید خانوم 
> شما چیزیتون نشده بقیه که اینجوری نیستند
> 
> بجای این قرص ها از قرص انرژی کمپلکس و مولتی ویتامین ها استفاده کنید


درضمن من نگفتم بقیه برن بخورن معلومه که نبایدخودسرقرص اعصاب مصرف کرد ولی واسه بعضیا واقعا آخرین راه نجاته 
امیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## meysam98

> تازه یکسال نخوردم وسه سال خوردم اونم بیشترش بخاطرمشکلات خانوادگی بود اما توحال منودرک نمیکنی که چجورمثل دیوونه هاتاصبح بیدارمیموندم وراه میرفتم!به همین خاطره که مجبورشدم بخورم


براتون آرزوی شادکامی دارم
و اُمیدوارم همیشه از چالش ها سربلند بیرون بیایید

عوارض این داروها غیرقابل کتمانه

وابستگی و اعتیادی که ایجاد میکنن حداقل عوارضشه.

----------


## saeed_dal

> یکساااااااااااال؟
> نکنید خانوم 
> شما چیزیتون نشده بقیه که اینجوری نیستند
> 
> بجای این قرص ها از قرص انرژی کمپلکس و مولتی ویتامین ها استفاده کنید


دوست عزیز در این جا بحث قرص خوردن برا افرادی هست که دارای اختلال های روان که به علت عملکرد ناصحیح جسمشون ایجاد میشه و چاره ای جز مصرف اون قرص ها ندارن ( مثله همه بیماری های دیگه) هست و این قرص ها توسط متخصص تجویز شده نه خودسرانه به خاطر کنکور مصرف کنن... مطمئنن این قرص ها عوارضی دارن مانند همه داروهای دیگه ولی گونه ای است که نفعشون بیشتره ....
اما خوب اگه یکی با جسم و روان سالم به امید افزایش شادابی یا حافظه یا... بخواد این قرص ها رو خود سرانه و بدون اجازه و تجویز پزشک مصرف کنه ندانسته یک اشتباه مهلک ای را میکند که اصلا به فکرشم نمیرسه ممکنه چه اتفاق هایی رو براش رقم بزنه

----------


## amureza

اگر متخصص تجویز کرده  به احتمال زیاد خوردنشون بهتر از نخوردنشون هستش

----------


## Sina Nmt

من حدود دو ساله سرترالین مصرف می کنم. عوارضش برای دو هفته ی اوله بعدش عارضه هاش ناپدید میشن. اثر واقعی دارو ام حدود دو سه هفته بعد کامل خودشو نشون میده.
تو این دو سال کیفیت زندگیم خیلی بالاتر رفته هم احساسات منفیم خیلی کم شده هم اعتماد به نفسم رفته بالا و هم اضطرابم کم تر شده.و همچنین روی ارادمم تاثیر داشته(خمودگی و بی حوصلگی رو کم کرده) روی حافظه هیچ تاثیری نداره. نه حافظه رو بهتر می کنه نه بدتر. فقط ممکنه کمی بیخیالتون کنه به این مورد دقت کنید
من در کل راضیم البته دوز مصرفیم کمه. 25 میلی گرم در روز

----------

